# Seite in anderem Frame öffnen?



## Hanselmann (21. März 2003)

Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem:
Gestern habe ich die Navileiste meiner HP,welche bis dahin in der Seite drinn war,über ein Frame eingebunden.Wenn ich jetzt aber ein Link in der Navileiste aufrufe,öffnet er den natürlich im frame der Navileiste!Lässt sich das irgendwie umgehen?So dass er die Seite im ganze Browser öffnet?Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Avariel (21. März 2003)

```
<a href="test.html" target="Zielframe">JustaTest </a>
```

Anstelle von test.html steht natürlich dein Link, anstelle von 'Zielframe' steht der Name des Frames, in dem die Datei geöffnet werden soll.


----------



## Fabian H (21. März 2003)

Und das ganze noch für JavaScript (wird auch oft gefragt):

```
window.parent["framename"].location = "http://www.tutorials.de";
```


----------



## Hanselmann (21. März 2003)

Super!Und wo lege ich den namen des Zielframes fest?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. März 2003)

Bei der Definition vom Frameset.
( <frame name"..."> )


----------



## Apollyon (9. August 2005)

Das oben beschriebene Problem hab ich auch. Nur, dass sich der Link im gleichen Browser in einem anderen Frame öffnen soll. Wisst ihr da zufällig auch eine Lösung?


----------



## Maik (9. August 2005)

Dann nennst du als Zielframe den Namen des gewünschten Frames.

Siehe auch SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Verweise bei Frames


----------



## Apollyon (9. August 2005)

Ja coolo danke. Es geht jetzt.


----------

